# Educational Display CUTE PICS!



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

We did a Display of exotic mammals at the Bradford Excel Small Animal show over the weekend. Did any of you go ?

The animals were real stars and it was great to see so many people enjoying looking at species they had never heard of. We were amazed how many people had never seen a Hedgehog and didn't know they could be kept as pets.

We took Gambian & Emins Pouched Rats, African Striped Grass Rats, Duprasi, Zebra Mouse, African Pygmy Dormouse, APH, Tristrams Jirds, Persian Jirds,Short Tailed Opossum, Bushy Tailed Jirds & Libyan Jird.

They were so good!!!


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

They are all very cute :flrt: whats the furball lead on its back in the girls hand?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a Duprasi, or Fat Tailed Gerbil.

They often sleep upside down like that


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

http://www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=3227
http://www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=3229

ooo i love BOTH of these!! is teh first a doormouse?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes - African Pygmy Dormouse and the Duprasi :flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I called by the stand


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

you did?? did i miss you? man i was so tired i didnt know what time of day it was :blush:


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Whats in the 2nd 3th and 7th picture??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Seventh is a short tailed opossum  Second and third are both pouched rats, but not sure which species.

Great pics!!! I would love to meet a pouched rat at some point!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

yes i was there saw you briefly in between the cahos i was with rabbit jumping uk lol and didnt stop all weekend 
great pics


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

They're all so adorable! :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

dave71 said:


> Whats in the 2nd 3th and 7th picture??


Yes, what Jen said.

The pouchie is a Gambian Pouched Rat - we did have our Emins trio there to show people as they are so rare in captivity now there are only about a dozen in the country as far as we know and none are actively breeding (

There are a pair or two in Europe - one pair also does not breed and the other have one pup a year. A third German breeder was doing ok but then lost his male. 

We took our Emins Pouched Rats to appeal for information so if anyone knows of one tucked away somewhere PLEASE contact me. : victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great pics, love the Dupras and GPR they are adorable


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Short tailed opossums are amazing little critters!!! I adore them!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Awww...the dormouse is adorable, I cannot wait to get mine. The rattie looks very cuddly. Would love an STO and kind of like the look of Duprasi now...I thought they were smaller. :flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Great pics!!! I would love to meet a pouched rat at some point!


Hi Jen

If you fancy a trip down to North Wales, give us a bell and you are welcome to come and see ours, you know where we are : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep and if you make it to the Evesham exotics event thats coming up this year or the London Champs show in Reading you can cuddle my ones too :2thumb:


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> He is a Duprasi, or Fat Tailed Gerbil.
> 
> They often sleep upside down like that


 
gorgeous!! what are they like as pets?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> you did?? did i miss you? man i was so tired i didnt know what time of day it was :blush:


I was going to say Hi but the stall was chaosly busy and then I got a call back to the rat show but so had to dash off and never made it back over!


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

i didnt even know pouched rats where so big! suppose with the girls hand been so small it looks even bigger . if only my oh liked em


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> gorgeous!! what are they like as pets?


Duprasi are absolutely superb pets - 100% Under-rated!!! I can't really fault them to be honest. 



JulieNoob said:


> I was going to say Hi but the stall was chaosly busy and then I got a call back to the rat show but so had to dash off and never made it back over!


I know! The thing was three people deep along the whole 10 metres of it at times - its a good job I can talk for England :lol2:

Sorry I missed you - catch ya next time


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glennskow said:


> i didnt even know pouched rats where so big! suppose with the girls hand been so small it looks even bigger . if only my oh liked em


Toby is not fully grown. They are pretty huge and because Toby lives with Fancy Rats who are the same age as him, you can really see the difference.

If you can make it to one of these Displays I will show his brother Halftail. He is huge! Like a big teddy bear )


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

do you know of any one in leeds that has them lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Not that I can think of but we got invited to a rat show in Leeds in April so you might be able to go there to see some . Other than that I think most breeders and keepers are down south (

Always the way! You need to get more exotics up north!! Nearest keeper & breeder to you I think is Debonaire Exotics www.debonaireexotics.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

i shouldnt of looked ,look what youve started


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:halo:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I was there and saw the stand (never realised it was a forum member) but it was surrounded by kids, felt like pushing them all out the way so I could have a stroke myself :lol2: 
What is the fluff ball on its back, fourth pic down? Is it a fat tailed gerbil aka pachyuromys duprasi ?

EDIT - Ignore me, it is, helps to read all the posts on the thread. I saw some of them on a trip to hamm once and always wanted one since, only thing is when you want one you can never find one.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

oakelm said:


> I was there and saw the stand (never realised it was a forum member) but it was surrounded by kids, felt like pushing them all out the way so I could have a stroke myself :lol2:
> What is the fluff ball on its back, fourth pic down? Is it a fat tailed gerbil aka pachyuromys duprasi ?


LOL we were really enjoying seeing the kid's faces but some of the adults were more excited :whistling2: 

and yup, spot on - Pachyuromys duprasis :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> If you fancy a trip down to North Wales, give us a bell and you are welcome to come and see ours, you know where we are : victory:


Was over that way last month, too!!! Had my Mom with us, though. We were taking her around Conwy castle  We are looking at maybe finding some dog friendly places nearish the beach when it gets a bit warmer to take the mutt to for a week or so. : victory:



Pouchie said:


> Yep and if you make it to the Evesham exotics event thats coming up this year or the London Champs show in Reading you can cuddle my ones too :2thumb:


Will definitely let ya know!! One of these days I am going to HAVE to get to the London Champs!!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

sent you a pm Jen : victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

they are stunning pictures - I saw you at London in September but couldn't get near your stall, we WILL meet at some stage :lol2:
I can't wait to get Amira (my little duprasi) I am sooooo excited especially after seeing silly Samir - was he actually asleep or just very relaxed??


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Just relaxed 

Although they do sleep like that, often.

He was a star though - he even sat still for about 20 minutes while he got filmed for European tv - hey! wonder if he will get subtitles :lol2:


----------



## marbleman (Feb 22, 2010)

there so cute, i dont know much about exotic mammals so i have seen something new.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Great! Thats good to hear :2thumb:


----------

